# APH - pygmy hedgehog viv stacks



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi All,

Just thought I'd show off some vivs that I built a couple of weeks ago for a customer.

She is a breeder of Pygmy Hedgehogs and sent me some pics after she set them up.

Hope you enjoy :-



















I know nothing about the little beasties but they seem to be well set up as far as I can see.

Cheers,
Volly


----------



## GothGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Very Nice!

How much does each unit set you back if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

PM Sent - thanks


----------



## don't rush me (Apr 19, 2008)

volly said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just thought I'd show off some vivs that I built a couple of weeks ago for a customer.
> 
> ...


what size are the vivs please?


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry - they are 4ft wide X 16 inches high X 18 inches deep.

Thanks


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

are they different from any other vivs - other than more ventilation?


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

sharpstrain said:


> are they different from any other vivs - other than more ventilation?


No, they are exactly the same only they don't have a top plinth to mount a UV tube on. Other than that, they are just like a reptile viv.

Thanks


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

great looking vivs : victory:
stu


----------



## kev a rep (Aug 27, 2009)

Great setup - with being in a viv do they smell at all? as many say open cages are better?


----------



## panther_87k (Feb 4, 2009)

kev a rep said:


> Great setup - with being in a viv do they smell at all? as many say open cages are better?


nope, providing you have the extra ventilation they dont smell any more than they do in a indoor rabbit cage. some people have complained about their smell but most would probably tell you that its no worse than a hamster or a guinea pig


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

kev a rep said:


> Great setup - with being in a viv do they smell at all? as many say open cages are better?


nope, providing you have the extra ventilation they dont smell any more than they do in a indoor rabbit cage. some people have complained about their smell but most would probably tell you that its no worse than a hamster or a guinea pig



panther_87k said:


> nope, providing you have the extra ventilation they dont smell any more than they do in a indoor rabbit cage. some people have complained about their smell but most would probably tell you that its no worse than a hamster or a guinea pig


 
ooohh, that's just what i was going to say :whistling2::rotfl:


----------



## chewy (Aug 2, 2008)

*aph vivs*

i,ve seen these vivs they are fantastic the best thing since sliced bread


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

chewy said:


> i,ve seen these vivs they are fantastic the best thing since sliced bread


 
ooohh, thank you very much :2thumb:


----------

